
Google works out a fascinating way for AI to isolate voices in a crowd - uptown
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/google-works-out-a-fascinating-slightly-scary-way-for-ai-to-isolate-voices-in-a-crowd/
======
_rpd
> Google says the visual component here is key, as the tech watches for when a
> person's mouth is moving to better identify which voices to focus on at a
> given point and to create more accurate individual speech tracks for the
> length of a video

------
sharemywin
The seems like a good way to get training data for audio only.

